# Blank Invasion...HELP!! (lots'a Pics)



## ElMostro (Mar 2, 2008)

A fellow woodworker once warned me that once I started turning pens everything in my shop would be used either to make pens or to hold pen blanks....I didn't believe him...[:0][:0]

Yes, there are real tools hidden under the blanks...I just can't get to them anymore


----------



## stevers (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll PM you my address, I can help you get rid of some of those coffee blanks.[}][}]


----------



## kirkfranks (Mar 2, 2008)

Tell your friend he was wrong.  I see the jointer is still avaliable.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 2, 2008)

Man I need to look through my OWN blank stash and sell some stuff I don't turn now too[8D]


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 2, 2008)

I can find room for all those burl ends too....I still have plenty of space....




J


----------



## DocStram (Mar 2, 2008)

Be sure to let me know when you're planning your next vacation. BTW, is the alarm hardwired? Just curious.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey! We must shop at the same, "Choke yourself with your own blanks" shop!

I swear, every time I use a tool, I have to move blanks off of it. Man, I'm sure glad I don't make pianos or something big. heh

Nice looking shop, Eugene! Please tell me you arent' casting those milk bones...[]


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

I think I may need to take one of those 2 bandsaws off of you so you have more room for blank storage!


----------



## Varinokid (Mar 2, 2008)

I aspire to have my woodshop look like yours! *drewls*


----------



## Dario (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL...looks like you are having a blank problem Eugene.  Need help clearing the shop? [}]


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 2, 2008)

OK Eugenio, be honest here...... Do you do ANYTHING in your shop besides make blanks?

I have never seen a shop so dust free with everything in it's little covered plastic tub.  It's SICK! []


----------



## flyingmelon (Mar 2, 2008)

If you want to help out a newbie to this addiction please send any extra that could be considered not too fancy this way.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 2, 2008)

Why is it that we have to have 2 of each tool? I see 2 lathes, 2 bandsaws, 2 cut-off saws, 2 sanders, it is just like my shop only a lot neater and bigger. I guess it is a little different, I have 3 bandsaws sitting here....LOL


----------



## R2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Idon't think there are that many blanks in all of oz. Would you like to even the balance?[}]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like my shop - except full of tools, neat and organized, and lots of wood...

Ok, so it looks NOTHING like my shop!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't look at me, Eugene. I'm in the same boat... expecially if you consider my larger turning stock. I have to keep over half of it outside.[:0] Even almost all of my flatwork stock is kept outside.


----------



## MichaelS (Mar 3, 2008)

Shop photo's everyone. When I uncover mine I will post.Is there such a thing a wood envey.


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't thing that you are not out of room yet. I think you can suspend some shelves from the rafters that the door will clear.  If you are careful, you could get 2 or 3 rows up there.   Maybe some magnetic hooks for the sides of the larger tools to hang buckets of blanks on?  Those nice finished walls are really hiding extra blank storage, just rip that drywall off and you will find more room.  See, with a little imagination, you can DOUBLE your inventory!  Glad I could help.


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 3, 2008)

good god, that's a sweet shop. did you run those receptacles and conduit enclosed wire yourself? if so, what is that conduit made from?

and like the others, if you need somewhere to store any tools, my garage is open...


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 3, 2008)

HOLY BLANKOPOLOOZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 3, 2008)

I gotta tell ya, the more I looked, the more I would swear. Holy @#$!! Oh my $#@! You gotta be @#$% kidding me! You do know that there is help for conditions like these, right? Although I wouldnt bother seeking help cuz then you might do something stupid like give some away or sell some. A woodturner with a few thousand blanks or a crazy person with 150 cats...maybe not so different after all.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw the band saw, a Delta lathe, another lathe, partially covered drill press, multiple stacks of O M G!!!!!  what's the problem?? you had room to walk around and take pics of this stuff, you should be ok!!!  I think you're just showing off!!!    (j/k) send any overstock to...want my address??  hehe[8D]   nice shop, how big, etc??  "I gots to know!!!  (Dirty Harry)"  oh yeah, they're called boxes like those on one of your shelves, along with labeling!!!!

later, Ronnie


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

My shop is starting to look that way too.


Oh by the way, Nice to see another Ryobi BT3k user. I love mine.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 4, 2008)

[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## THarvey (Mar 4, 2008)

I hate to see you in such misery, my friend. 

I would love to help.   Send me any of your overstocks.  I'll even pay the postage! []

How is that for a solution?  You ship your problem off to someone else and don't even have to pay shipping.  That way it's a win/win! [^]


----------



## ElMostro (Mar 4, 2008)

Answers to comments/questions:
Thanks all for the comments, I am currently in the process of seeking counselling...

*Karl*; No I am not casting the milk bones but you got me thinking.....hmmmm...possibilities
*Dario*; and I thought you were overloaded with blanks when I visited you back then
*texasdurango*; come to think of it No, I am either cutting blanks, casting blanks or working new ideas...haven't done any flat work in ages
*Jarheaded*; your are right...I seem to have two of some tools; it was a phase...I used to move (PCS) every 2-3 years so most of my tools were bench top/smaller tools.  Now I am in my finale resting place so I can go for the bigger stuff
*Alamodoc*; I am not gloating but I have a side shed packed with uncut stuff...but I gots'to'get this mess organised first!
*Markhix*, thanks for the ideas for the additional storage space, I'll start tearing up that drywall pronto
*Ahioberg*: yep I ran all the conduit (it's that plastic king they sell at home Depot) and did all the wiring but I brought in a real electrician to install the subpanel, do the breaker box work and check my wiring.  Ended up with 14 double 120v outlets and four 220v outlets, with one breaker for every 2
*Russianwolf*: I LOVE MY BT3000!  I bought it reconditioned from a tool outlet in Kentucky in 1996.  I am a box maker (well used to be before the blanks invaded) and for precision cutting the BT3k cannot be beat (at least not for me).  The Powermatic does all the heavy lifting but the BT3k is my baby!

Why is it that you only notice the typos once you hit POST?  I guess as long as you get to them before CAV it's OK


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 4, 2008)

I feel your pain Eugenio! I'm outgrowing my office where we keep all our blanks.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMostro_
> 
> 
> *Russianwolf*: I LOVE MY BT3000!  I bought it reconditioned from a tool outlet in Kentucky in 1996.  I am a box maker (well used to be before the blanks invaded) and for precision cutting the BT3k cannot be beat (at least not for me).  The Powermatic does all the heavy lifting but the BT3k is my baby!


I bought a BT3100  after we moved into the new house, maybe 4 years ago. been a frequent participant over at www.bt3central.com since then. I think I'll replace it at some point, but the only thing I can see replacing it with is a $10k Felder unit. She ain't going anywhere anytime soon. I need to make a wide table unit for it, I have an extra set of rails just waiting. 

Funniest thing was, I went to the recycle yard one day to drop stuff off, and sitting by the metal bin was an old (early 90's vintage) Bt3k sitting there. I loaded it up and took it home. I didn't need it, but I took it apart and sold the pieces and made about $200. I also had a Craftman clone at one point that I paid $100 for, parted it out too eventually.

I was sad when Ryobi discountinued the saw, now we don't have a choice but to buy the Sears version.


----------



## Grizz (Mar 5, 2008)

Gee,

I'd like to come to your shop and just get the scraps you might throw away.  Boy that's alot of wood.


----------



## stolicky (Apr 28, 2008)

Ahhh man....

You spilled coffee all over your bench!

I've only been turning pens for 6 months or so.  I guess I have a long way to go.  You are truly an inspiration.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mdburn_em (Apr 28, 2008)

*Sighhhhhhhhh*


----------



## woody0207 (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG... OMG... OMG... OMG...  

[^][^][^]


----------



## Darley (Apr 29, 2008)

I will take the antler and few coffee bean blanks, Don't to worries mate you're not the only one I do have myself over 500kgs of wood in logs, boards,and pen blanks plus a 85 years old pink pepper corn tree coming soon that would be fun LOML doesn't know yet, this week end have to cut a small log of Western Australia raspberries jam into various blanks, more mess have a nice day, like you shop set up


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll take any bowl blanks or pen blanks you want to get rid of. Hey,I got a real good idea. You send me some of them coffee and some of your exotics or bowl blanks and I'll send you what it's all worth in stabilized spalted maple burl or non-stabilized spalted maple burl.


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 29, 2008)

Well...things have gotten worse D) since I posted these, less space to move around, table saws are covered...floor is starting to get covered


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 29, 2008)

Everytime I look at the pics of your shop, I learn something new.

I just realized that the large jars of stabilizing/dying stuff fit right into your pressure pot.  I've got to remember to keep an eye out for jars like that so I can replace my old mason jars.


----------



## monkeynutz (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeez...  And I thought *I* was bad.  Seek professional help, before you are too far gone.


----------



## wm460 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeez mate,  I have spent the last two weekends cleaning up my shed, so when your passing by you can store your excess blanks I got some spare room now, also a couple of kegs in the fridge just as a sweetner, wouldn't want you to go home thirsty.
Cheers, 
Bob.


----------



## MobilMan (May 1, 2008)

I could take some of those bowl blanks off your hands.  Altho I did see one place you can still store a few more blanks--the surface planer/jointer only has saw dust on it.


----------

